#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Job for EHS/Safety/HSE having 12 years Exp

## sanjay70

Dear Collegues,

I am an Indian working as an EHS Manager.NEBOSH IGC & NEBOSH Environment qualified.At present working with ALSTOM.

I have worked in Dubai,Oman & India.I require Change.

Anyone can contact me on +91-9909906605



Regards
Sanjay :Smile: See More: Job for EHS/Safety/HSE having 12 years Exp

----------

